# Tattooed pigs - nice work, but totally fucked!



## Mouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Wim Delvoye - Artfarm


----------



## Sandbeard (Sep 6, 2010)

Quite frankly, what the shit?!!?


----------



## macks (Sep 6, 2010)

Most hardcore pigs ever.

Seriously though, their gate is wierd as shit.

I've heard that people learning to tattoo use pig's skin to practice, can anyone verify that? I mean like.. removed from the pig, not like the above link.


----------



## kimberr (Sep 6, 2010)

Practicing on pig skin is true. 

yeah, im bored


----------



## madewithpaint (Sep 7, 2010)

this entices and angers me all at once..


----------



## Mouse (Sep 7, 2010)

me too! I want so badly to hate it but I can't really... so conflicted.


----------



## flatwormfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Those pigs are already penned up and dependant on humans. Is poking them with a needle for a couple of hours really any worse? I would sure as hell rather have a crucified mickey mouse on my back than be penned my entire life- too bad they got both. Do you think pigs can be traumatized? Does look kinda dirty though. Don't know how well the tattoos would heal.
Maybe if they keep doing this for a couple generations the males with flashier tattoos will begin to be chosen by the ladies...


----------



## straydogfreedom (Sep 11, 2010)

I've heard of someone sedating and tattooing their dog. These pigs do got some perty sweet ink. haha. True about the healing part I don't think that would go too well. but i dunno.


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 12, 2010)

I thought I was looking at Suicide Girls for a second!


----------



## 614 crust (Sep 12, 2010)

notconnerR said:


> I thought I was looking at Suicide Girls for a second!


 
hahaha


----------



## eachandeveryhighway (Sep 12, 2010)

Sure, tatooing hurts. So do preventative booster shots. So does clipping, tagging, and I hear slaughter is pretty heinous too. This is stupid. You guys are stupid. Responding t this thread is stupid... and that dude stole that suicide girls quip from an preexisting photoshopped internet joke picture.


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

my my play nice now...
anyways...
i think of it in an artists point of veiw
their skins are cooked intot asty little treats anyways
why not make them into beautiful peices of art instead?
(and ive also heard of tatto artists tattoing on oranges... poor oranges!)


----------



## 614 crust (Sep 12, 2010)

I feel that this is animal cruelty


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

614 crust said:


> I feel that this is animal cruelty


okay, i understand your reasoning...
but what if they werent even alive when they tattoeed em?
like recycling the skins, rather than boiing them or giving the pigs some crappy reaosn to die
but yes if they tattoed them while they were alive, i say fuckem


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

oh shit just looked at more than one pic... yea thats fucked up


----------



## xbocax (Sep 13, 2010)

people have nuthin better to do plenty of people would have loved that stuff tattooed on them for free, why be a douche and put it on an animal.


----------



## anyways (Sep 13, 2010)

That's like tattooing a severely retarded person and taking naked pictures of them and putting it online... all the while with the person clueless as to what the fuck is happening to them and why they hurt so bad.


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 13, 2010)

eachandeveryhighway said:


> Sure, tatooing hurts. So do preventative booster shots. So does clipping, tagging, and I hear slaughter is pretty heinous too. This is stupid. You guys are stupid. Responding t this thread is stupid... and that dude stole that suicide girls quip from an preexisting photoshopped internet joke picture.



I was going to post the pic but I got lazy. 

I like you, a lot. You're alright.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 13, 2010)

stoopidzzzz

fuck yer mom


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 13, 2010)

tattooing animals is becoming a new form of animal identification cause it is a lot less painful then branding. but the animal rights extremist are going to bitch about it so much that the popularity will not pick up and instead the farmers and ranchers will stick to the more popular method of branding. so in conclution the animals are going to suffer more cause the animal rights extremist don't know how to pick and choose their battles.


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 13, 2010)

Mouse said:


> stoopidzzzz
> 
> fuck yer mom


 
No, in all actuality your statement is best applied to you.


----------



## carnytrash (Oct 3, 2010)

eachandeveryhighway said:


> Sure, tatooing hurts. So do preventative booster shots. So does clipping, tagging, and I hear slaughter is pretty heinous too. This is stupid. You guys are stupid. Responding t this thread is stupid... and that dude stole that suicide girls quip from an preexisting photoshopped internet joke picture.


 
Couldn't have said it better myself. There's a lot worse things people do to animals than tattoo them, so go bitch about that.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

notconnerR said:


> No, in all actuality your statement is best applied to you.



my mom probably really does need to get laid. poor old lady. feel free to help her out.


----------

